# ورنيش الاخشاب-عمالقة ومشرفي المنتدي



## kareemnagi (1 يونيو 2014)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي مشاركتنا علمكم وخبرتكم وأسال الله ان يفيض عليكم من نعمه وفضله

ثانيا انا محتاج اعرف اجيب منين خامات ورنيش الاخشاب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareemnagi (1 يونيو 2014)

ارجو الرد للاهمية ياشباب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (3 يونيو 2014)

أعتقد انها حتكون فى شارع الجيش فى القاهره إن شاء الله ياما لو تقدر تيجى اسكندريه حتكون فى مصنع اسمه كلوراما فى المنطقه برج العرب الثانيه .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 يونيو 2014)

خامات ورنيشات الاخشاب وكل خامات البويات تلاقيها فى كيميكال بارتنرز العاشر من رمضان وسكاى كيميكالز ايضا فى العاشر من رمضان موقف الاردنية و المتحدة للكيماويات المدخل الثانى للمعادى من الاوتوستراد وماهر منسى فى الاميرية
المهم حضرتك تبقى عارف انواع الراتنجات ومذيباتها لانها تختلف فمثلا اللونج الكيد يذاب او يخفف فى التربنتينا المعدنى على سبيل المثال لا الحصر اما الشورت ويصنع منه البوية الفرن stoving يخفف بالزيلين والبيوتانول هذا بخلاف البولى استر او الايبوكسى
وشكرا لطلب الصداقة


----------



## kareemnagi (3 يونيو 2014)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> أعتقد انها حتكون فى شارع الجيش فى القاهره إن شاء الله ياما لو تقدر تيجى اسكندريه حتكون فى مصنع اسمه كلوراما فى المنطقه برج العرب الثانيه .



جزاك الله خيرا يافندم متشكر جدا


----------



## kareemnagi (3 يونيو 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> خامات ورنيشات الاخشاب وكل خامات البويات تلاقيها فى كيميكال بارتنرز العاشر من رمضان وسكاى كيميكالز ايضا فى العاشر من رمضان موقف الاردنية و المتحدة للكيماويات المدخل الثانى للمعادى من الاوتوستراد وماهر منسى فى الاميرية
> المهم حضرتك تبقى عارف انواع الراتنجات ومذيباتها لانها تختلف فمثلا اللونج الكيد يذاب او يخفف فى التربنتينا المعدنى على سبيل المثال لا الحصر اما الشورت ويصنع منه البوية الفرن stoving يخفف بالزيلين والبيوتانول هذا بخلاف البولى استر او الايبوكسى
> وشكرا لطلب الصداقة



جزاك الله خيرا يافندم علي مشاركتنا علمك وخبرتك وأسأل الله ان يزيدك


----------



## kareemnagi (4 يونيو 2014)

مهندس عبد القادر :
التركيبة واحد قاللي انها

- LONG ALKYD جوزهند
- Gelling Agent
- Dryers
- POLYURETHANE

بس مجبشي سيرة المذيبات !! فلو فيه افادة او تفصيل نرجو الافادة


----------



## kareemnagi (5 يونيو 2014)

kareemnagi قال:


> مهندس عبد القادر :
> التركيبة واحد قاللي انها
> 
> - LONG ALKYD جوزهند
> ...




مهندس عبد القادر  ف انتظار توضيح حضرتك​


----------



## kareemnagi (6 يونيو 2014)

kareemnagi قال:


> مهندس عبد القادر  ف انتظار توضيح حضرتك​



ومازلنا ف الانتظار  اظن ان فيه هنا الكثير من عباقرة الورنيشات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 يونيو 2014)

على فكرة انا لا اتردد على المنتدى كثيرا . وابلغنى اخ لنا بطلبك

اخى الفاضل هل تحب ان تقراء عن تصنيع الالكيد او انواعه ؟ اذا كان الرد بنعم فسوف اعطيك وريقات قليلة فيها كل شىء عن الالكيد واذا لم يكن لديك وقت فاخبرنى اكتب لك تركيبة كامله فقط اخبرنى اى نوع تريد


----------



## kareemnagi (6 يونيو 2014)

بداية اود ان اشكر ذلك الاخ الفاضل الذي ابلغك بطلبي و ذلك المنتدي الرائع الذي تعلمنا فيه الكثير
ثانيا انا اود ان اتعلم اكثر فاطمع في تلك الوريقات فإجابتي ب نعم
ثالثا انا فعلا شغال في مجال الثنرات وقد طلب مني احد الموزعين كميات ورنيش اخشاب واتي لي بعينة وقالي من مواصفات الورنيش ده
- لونه مصفر غامق
- مش بيسيل علي اللون اللي علي الموبيليا
- بيسيبوه ينشف علي الشغل من الليل حتي الصباح
- لمعة كويسة
- سعر جيد
فاختصارا للوقت ايضا استسمحك في ( تركيبة ) تلبي تلك الطلبات وسعر جيد وساقرأ في تلك الوريقات ايضا جيدا 
وجزاك الله ومن ابلغك خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 يونيو 2014)

يا سيدى العفو واحمل لك كل الامتنان من الاخ dolcemohamedالذى ابلغنى ولا شكر على واجب



Resins for surface coatings

edited by
Dr.P. Oldring ph.d.ba.&G.Hayward C. chem. M.R.S.C.
volume 1
published by
SITA technology
london
England
دى كل بيانات المرجع شوف لو ممكن تلاقيه على النت يبقى تمام او تكون قريب منى اصور لك الجزىء اللى تحتاجه


----------



## kareemnagi (7 يونيو 2014)

متشكر جدا ....

:75:
جزاكم الله كل خير علي جهدكم وعلمكم


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى انا اصنع اكلادور ولاكن عندى مشكله ان الالوان ترسب فى القاع وسمعت انه فيه ماده اسمها الشعبى معلق عشان تمنع الترسيب ده سواء للالوان الباودر او البرونزيه ارجوكم ساعدونى لانى انا فى مشكله كبير هبسبب الموضوع ده وجزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

الاخ زيزو الاكلادور هو طلاء عادى ولكنه solvent base فينطبق عليه نفس قوانين بويات الدوكو مثلا ومشكلة الترسيب للبيجمنت والمواد المالئة يمكن منعها بفهم اسباب حدوثها. 
عدم الترسيب فى اى بويه تعتمد على حجم جزيئات البيجمنت ولذلك يتم طحنها
عدم الترسيب ايضا يتاثر باللزوجة ولذا يمكن استخدام المتخنات مثل الفيسكوجيل المخصص للطولوين او الاسيتون حسب استخامك للمزيب حيث ان منه انواع اخرى تصلح مع التربنتين المعدنى ما نسميه الجاز مثلا
العامل المهم هو تشتيت جزيئات البيجمنت فى الوسط وهو ما اطلقت عليه معلق ويستخدم لذلك ديسبيرسنج اجينت خاص ايضا مع نوع المذيب المستخدم وتوجد شركات كثيرة فى مصر تسوق هذه المواد لكن المهم انها ديسبيرسنج خاص للمذيب بتاعك 
ممكن كمان خلط البيجمنت وجعلها عجينه pigment paste 50%فى وطحنها مع هيدروكاربون ريزين لما له من خواص عاليه للتشتت ثم بعد ذلك استخدام العجينه لتلوين الورنيش الشفاف لانتاج منتجك


----------

